# uv steralizers?



## croatian2 (Mar 17, 2011)

I was thinking of getting one for my tank for crystal clear water and I was looking for help and thoughts on if I should?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I have them to try and fight disease. I've turned them off here and there, but have never noticed a difference in water clarity from using them. They will clear an algae bloom if you get one. I would say it's personal preference, but certainly not needed unless you are having issues.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I concur. I use one on my discus tank for the same reasons as Ben does. I still get some algae on my glass but not enough to discolor the water, they will clear any floating bacteria and algae from the water column itself. 

They are cheap insurance, especially with expensive fish.


----------



## bmoore09 (Nov 20, 2010)

I use one now and then as well. I had a bad bloom and it cleared it up in 24 hours. And I think I did notice a slight clarity imporvement in the water from even before I had the bloom.
My advice would be to shop around. My local LFS had a few for around $100-$120.
I went on ebay and got the same wattage UV Sterilizer for $40 shipped. It did the job well.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Shop around but I found aqua ultraviolets to be the best for me as far as size,flow and mounting options. I run my 36w off a model 9.5 mag drive. Also get one with a wiper if you can, makes it alot easier to clean the bulbs.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

UV sterilizers are great for killing any bacteria, protozoa, or parasites in the water. They're great for green water (floating algae), and help with the "pond smell" some tanks get. However, they rarely if ever can clarify the water (unless there's a full on bacteria bloom, and I would rather let that run its course). Doubling the carbon load in your filter or live plants are the best way to clarify the water, in my opinion.

I use my UV sterilizer (a 9W Green Killing Machine) whenever I'm adding fish to my tank to try and nip any infections they may have in the bud. I bought it to tackle green water, though.


----------



## aquaticsnerd (Jan 29, 2011)

I've bought two of the below off of eBay. They work great. Basically the same as the JBJ Submariner at a fraction of the cost.

5 Watt Submersible UV Sterilizer Aquarium Pump Included | eBay


----------

